# Choke Question



## wags1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I just bought a new Citori O/U shotgun. I was wondering what chokes you O/U guys use for pheasant? Full, modified, improved? Also, in which sequence do you fire your barrels? Over first or under first? Does it make any difference?


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Wags1,

Bottom barrel Improved Cylender, top barrel Modified if the birds are flushing within 25 yards. Use a heavy field load of 7 1/2's and you'll knock em dead!

Bob A.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Full and Full, bottom barrel first.

My personal load 1 3/8 oz of lead in federal hulls over blue dot. I usually use 6's or 5's the first month or so, down to 4's or 2's later on.

You can shoot 7 1/2's the first weekend or on tame birds, and possibly with a pointer, but the get pretty wild pretty fast.

Dead birds with a little bigger holes in them always seem better than chasing wounded ones for 10 minutes while the rest of the pheasant scurry out of the field.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Southdak,

I lived in Chamberlain, SD. back in the mid 60's and I know what you mean about the birds flushing wild later in the season. During the first few weeks all I ever used was a trap load of 7 1/2's out of a 12 bore. That will kill any pheasant that ever flew up to 40 yards. I also shot the old pigeon load in 7 1/2's and 6's later in the year, it was 3 1/4 - 1 1/4 - 7 1/2's or 6 's. I used to love that load if you were blocking a field where you got a lot of overhead shots, that load would smoke em! It also worked very well on Sharptails and Prairie Chickens.

I was up there a while back and some of the fellas said "you are not going to kill any birds with that load" I said why don't you humor me and we will see. We were shooting Sharptails and Chickens out of a fence line where they were coming to feed. All I used was a modified choke out of a 12 gauge 870 Wing Master. I just used a trap load in 7 1/2's, it was the Remington Nitro 27 Yard Handicap Trap Load. I took them as they came and didn't pick my shots and they were amazed at how well that load works on those birds. Now on just straightaway shots and only straightaway shots I can see the need for that large shot size late in the season, however any bird giving you a good side shot, overhead shot or quartering away from you aught to be in the bag if your on em.

Bob A.


----------



## wags1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys!

Southdak,
Any particular reason for bottom barrel first or is it just your preference?

wags1


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Wags,

Long before screw in chokes came on the scene your bottom barrel was always the more open choke. Today with screw in chokes you can shoot any combo you want; in fact it would be a little easier on one shot kills to have the more open choke on top so you wouldn't have to break the breech open all the way. Southdak, mentioned using full & full and in his neck of the woods when the birds get wild, this is a fine setup providing you can shoot well. A lot depends on the region of the country your hunting in and most of all how much pressure the birds get in your area. In most areas either Improved Cylender and Modified or Modified & Improved Modified or Full chokes work very well together. If you are hunting in an area where a pheasant or a quail might flush in front of you I would stay with the Improved Cylender and Modified combo in 7 1/2's.

Good Hunting!

Bob A.


----------



## wags1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Bob! That helps a lot.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

wags1 said:


> Thanks for the info guys!
> 
> Southdak,
> Any particular reason for bottom barrel first or is it just your preference?
> ...


the recoil from the lower barrel doesn't jump as much due to being more in line with your shoulder, keeping you closer to your original line of site.


----------

